# 67 GTO/Lemans radio questions



## DennyOH (Dec 31, 2011)

After many years I am now re-installing my stock AM push button radio in a 67 GTO/Lemans. My connector only has 2 wires yellow for power, and a green wire for the speaker. I do not have a wire connected to the ground connector to the back of the radio. 
My question is should i have a ground wire coming from the back of the radio and if so where should does it connect to? I've looked under the dash several times I can't seem to locate a ground wire under my dash that is not used.
My connector on the back of the radio was never cut or modified so i am puzzled on where this ground wire might be.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I THINK it grounds through the rear support bracket....


----------



## DennyOH (Dec 31, 2011)

I have looked through my 67 pontiac manual and can't find any reference about grounding to a support bracket. I would think my manual would show grounding to a support bracket. I did see where OPGI sells a radio harness that has ground wire that would connect to a bracket.
Does that sound odd i that i would only have a single green wire to my radio and a yellow power wire. Most speakers have 2 wires when i look up in the dash all i see is a single green wire connecting to my wire harness.
If anyone has any pictures or diagrams showing the proper connections I would really like to see them.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

your wiring is correct. it is the same ground as any metal piece in the car, as part of the negative ground. radio grounds thru metal housing thru body metal.


----------

